# SSLSocket Probleme unter Linux, unter Windows gehts



## SwingTänzer (28. April 2004)

Hallöchen, ich bins wieder.

Ich bastel ja gerade an einem Progrämmchen, das SSLSockets benutzt. Unter Windows läuft es ohne Probleme. Da es aber später auf einen Debian Server laufen soll, habe ich einen Testlauf gemacht. Ergebnis ist dies:

```
:~/RightsManagement$ java SvrTest
Irgendwas in der ServerFactory lief schief...
Default SSL context init failed: null
Server horcht auf Port: 52223
java.lang.NullPointerException
        at net_server.SSLServer.listenServer(SSLServer.java:49)
        at net_server.SSLServer.<init>(SSLServer.java:24)
        at SvrTest.main(SvrTest.java:7)
```

der dazugehörige Code ist hier:


```
// Datei: ServerTest.java

package net_server;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.ServerSocket;

import javax.net.ssl.SSLServerSocketFactory;
import javax.net.ssl.SSLSocket;

public class SSLServer {
	final static int SVR_PORT = 52223;
	//Port der auf dem Server "geöffnet" wird
	String svrcert = "net_server\\server.keys";

	public SSLServer() {
		System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStore", svrcert);
		System.setProperty("javax.net.ssl.keyStorePassword", "test.password");

		listenServer(createSocket(SVR_PORT));
	}

	public static ServerSocket createSocket(int port) {
		ServerSocket createdSvrSocket = null;
		try {
			SSLServerSocketFactory ssf =
				(SSLServerSocketFactory) SSLServerSocketFactory.getDefault();
			createdSvrSocket = ssf.createServerSocket(port);
		}
		catch (IOException e) {
System.out.println("Irgendwas in der ServerFactory lief schief...");		
System.out.println(e.getMessage());
		}
		return createdSvrSocket;
	}

	public static void listenServer(ServerSocket socket) {
		int id = 0;
		System.out.println("Server horcht auf Port: " + SVR_PORT);
		
		while (true) {

			try {
				SSLSocket clientSocket = (SSLSocket) socket.accept();
				System.out.println("Server accept...");
				new SSLServerThread(clientSocket, ++id);
				System.out.println("ServerThread startet...");

			}
			catch (IOException e) {
				System.out.println(e.getMessage());
				System.exit(1);
			}
}
```

Hat da jemand vielleicht ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann?

Gruß SwingTänzer


----------

